# New Battery..... Now 15.0V



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If headlamps are on voltage goal is 14-14.5v

Wipers, high speed blower, high speed cooling fan, rear defogger, estimated battery temp below 32F, vehicle speed over 90mph, and multiple other conditions can cause requested voltage to be up to 15.5v


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

jcountry said:


> Is this sort of thing normal for a new AGM?


Yes, those voltages look very normal and correct. When the car is running the alternator voltage is set by the PCM in response to a number of conditions. Long gone are the days of a simple voltage regulator.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jcountry said:


> Got me a new (expensive) battery for my wife’s Cruze.
> 
> This is the proper AC Delco AGM battery for the car. The big, heavy, pricey one for use with start/stop.
> 
> ...


If you shut the car down you should see the normal resting voltage.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

jcountry said:


> Got me a new (expensive) battery for my wife’s Cruze.
> 
> This is the proper AC Delco AGM battery for the car. The big, heavy, pricey one for use with start/stop.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favour and never look at that screen on the dash. Honestly, by design the thing runs from 12V to 15.4 depending on charge, temperature, speed, accessories, lighting, etc.

you’ll see some posts on here from people saying that if it drops below 13.8 or is above 14V something is wrong. Ignore that unless you want to chase an issue that doesn’t exist.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its not your daddys oldsmobile

its fine


----------

